# Drip-free bottles!



## sour_grapes (Mar 27, 2017)

Someone has figured out (a rather simple solution) to those annoying drips as you pour the first glasses of wine:

https://www.brandeis.edu/now/2017/march/wine-bottle-perlman.html

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydR1CsX4Fek&feature=youtu.be"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydR1CsX4Fek&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## Johnd (Mar 27, 2017)

I use these handy little foil disks, made just for drip free wine pouring. The wineries and restaurants all over Napa were using them, bought some from Chimney Rock while I was there. Roll them into a little tube, slide it into the bottle, no drips. They fit any size bottle, rinse off when you're done and it's ready for its next bottle.

https://www.directshoppingcenter.co..._source=Base&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=main


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 27, 2017)

Avoid the issue altogether and just drink from the bottle.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Mar 27, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Avoid the issue altogether and just drink from the bottle.



After a couple of bottles in, you need to fortify your effort and use one of these just to make sure.


----------

